
Ask HN: What technologies would you use today to create API endpoints? - lahdo
I would like to build a web-app that will allow bloggers to:<p>A. Automatically get summaries of their articles.<p>B. Automatically extract keywords from their articles.<p>These are just a two features of many more that my app will provide.<p>I would like to build a back-end for this app as a completely separated and independent project. My web-app will be just one consumer of API endpoints since I would like to share my API endpoints on mashape.com marketplace.<p>I would like to use Python.<p>######<p>Could you please advice me what frameworks &#x2F; technologies &#x2F; architectures should I use to achieve my goals?<p>######<p>Previously I was creating all API endpoints in Django using Django Rest Framework. Today I am thinking to build my app in micro-services architecture with GraphQL as at the front layer for my back-end. Do you think this is a good idea?
======
fatiherikli
Celery might be an option for distributing crawling jobs.

------
endswapper
AWS API Gateway/Lambda

